# USB to HDMI adapter not working



## EdmondDantes (Jul 20, 2012)

Not too long ago, I bought a VGA to HDMI converter to connect my laptop to my TV, but I wasn't able to get it to work, and the tech support guy I talked to from Monoprice's chat suggested it was probably incompatible with my TV, so I had it returned, and then I bought this on the recommend of the same guy: For only $38.81 each when QTY 50+ purchased - USB 2.0 to HDMI® Display Adapter w/ Audio (1920 x 1080) | USB to Video Converters

But the problem is, I hooked it up, installed the drivers, and still I'm not getting any picture on my TV screen. I have the input set to the correct station. Everything's installed correctly. And I even reinstalled the drivers from the website of the company that produces the adapter. Still nothing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/vga-to-hdmi-converter-not-working-656457.html


----------

